# Budgie Rapid Breathing



## Bleedingclaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all, as the title says I have a bird who has been breathing rapidly for a while. I know the typical advice is to take the animal to an avian vet, but I’ve already done that. The vet checked his air sacs and opened his mouth but found nothing wrong. He couldn’t really give me an explanation as to why the bird might be doing this. I know it’s summer here, but I live in the basement, and the air is almost always on, so if anything he would be cold. He’s his excitable, noisy self otherwise, and doesn’t do the rapid breathing thing all the time. Just more than is normal, so, naturally. I’m concerned. I would like to take him back, but my questions are: is there anything I should ask for to be checked out specifically/tests that could be run? Or do you all know of any conditions that would escape initial detection? Much appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a number of things that can cause rapid breathing, being nervous from fear and excitement are two of the non medical ones. On the medical side, air sac mites, upper respiratory issues be it bacterial, fungal, viral or parasitic. Internal fluid build up or any internal swelling that would put internal pressure on the air sacs. Have you seen any open mouth breathing? You could have the vet do a crop swab to check for bacteria etc., x-rays are an option but it does not sound like that is necessary if he is eating and acting normal.


----------



## Bleedingclaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Cody said:


> There are a number of things that can cause rapid breathing, being nervous from fear and excitement are two of the non medical ones. On the medical side, air sac mites, upper respiratory issues be it bacterial, fungal, viral or parasitic. Internal fluid build up or any internal swelling that would put internal pressure on the air sacs. Have you seen any open mouth breathing? You could have the vet do a crop swab to check for bacteria etc., x-rays are an option but it does not sound like that is necessary if he is eating and acting normal.


It really seems to be a confusing case. I took him back, had the bird placed on an antibiotic and a diet (the vet thought he was chubby and that his full crop may have been putting pressure on his airways.) He's not doing it as often as he was, but he still does it more than I'd like. An x-ray is probably going to be next on this list, because the vet acknowledged he doesn't seem conventionally ill. He's still his overactive, loud self, but the rapid breathing remains a puzzling concern.


----------

